# What size should my follicles be at cd11?



## PR&TR13

I went to the FS office today and they did an ultrasound and I had 2 follicles on my right side (15 1/2 & 14 1/2mm). I was going to have IUI on Wednesday but now the nurse said that they weren't the size they would want them to be and that I should do the HCG shot on Wednesday for them to grow about 2mm per day and we can do IUI on Friday.

I read that the follicles should be 22-24mm when on clomid and I don't think mine will get there? Do you think I have a chance? Has anyone got preg while they were this size? I'm a little nervous and am [-o&lt;that it all works out!!! I have faith and am putting it in God's hands.


----------



## Blue12

I am doing an ivf cycle - but am on cd 10 - and my follicles are about 12-14, which is close to where you are. 

Follicles grow at about 2mm a day. So, based on that the one that was 15 today would be about 23mm by Friday (right on target).

:dust:


----------



## PR&TR13

So they would grow even after the taking the HCG shot? Then that would be better :). I thought that I had to Wednesday for them to grow!!

Thank blue and best of luck with ur IVF!!!! Fx with that BFP!!!!!


----------



## fluffystar

Last cycle I was scanned I had one follie at 14mm and that was a wednesday, I then ovulated on the monday; so 5 days later. So if 2mm a day that would have made it around 23-24 when I ovulated. That all ties up with yours and Blues's. 

The HSG shot matures the eggs to get them at that last stage so they still grow when up until they are released.

Good luck xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey

I'm doing IVF and typically in the UK they want your follies to be between 18mm and 22mm. We scan every 48 hours here and might would grow approx 2mm by each scan. Good luck! x


----------



## PR&TR13

Thanks ladies, I feel better and am going to just let it be.

I've read on the internet that if on Clomid they have to be 22-24 so I just started to panic at that point but I've done more research with what you ladies have mentioned and it does say that they grow even after the HCG injection so that makes me feel better. I've always knew that I o pretty late even when I wasn't on Clomid it was normally on cd16-17 and this would put me around cd15 :) I'll do anything for that BFP!!!!!!!!!!

At this point even celebrating Thanksgiving on Friday instead of Thursday :)

Thanks ladies


----------



## Sammy2009

Mine were as follows on CD 12

Right Ovary: 7 follicles

1 x 22
1 x 21
1 x 19
2 x 18
1 x 16
1 x 10-15

Left Ovary: 4 follicles

1 x 19
3 x 10 -15

Good luck with your cycle :hugs:


----------



## PR&TR13

Thanks Sammy your's look AWESOME!!!!!!!! I wish my follies were those sizes!!!!!! Sorry for what is probably going to be a stupid question, is that with Clomid (I'm not sure if you take Clomid when doing IVF, so that is why I think it might sound stupid)? I find myself knowing more and more about this day by day just by reserching and investigating :) never thought I'd know this much about having a baby :)

I don't think they'll do another scan because I already had to pay for the scan and IUI, so I wouldn't mind a free scan but I highly doubt it :) I have faith that they will grow the size needed for IUI. I am going to do some OPK to make sure I don't o before though.

Best of luck!!!!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

PR&TR13 said:


> Thanks Sammy your's look AWESOME!!!!!!!! I wish my follies were those sizes!!!!!! Sorry for what is probably going to be a stupid question, is that with Clomid (I'm not sure if you take Clomid when doing IVF, so that is why I think it might sound stupid)? I find myself knowing more and more about this day by day just by reserching and investigating :) never thought I'd know this much about having a baby :)
> 
> I don't think they'll do another scan because I already had to pay for the scan and IUI, so I wouldn't mind a free scan but I highly doubt it :) I have faith that they will grow the size needed for IUI. I am going to do some OPK to make sure I don't o before though.
> 
> Best of luck!!!!!!



Ha ha... thanks. My protocol was supposed to be 9 days though but they had to stimm me another two days so they were a bit bigger/ Still 2 were never big enough and I dont know the final sizes on the day of egg collection.

As far as i'm aware they only use Clomid for IUI and normal cycles. I have never heard of Clomid being used for the IVF cycles. I had an unmedicated IUI so i never took any meds. Follies do grow and catch up so dont worry im sure they will be fine!!! Good luck for you cycle hun :hugs:


----------

